# Re: Can ping but cannot map drive or view computers?(XP)



## utpal (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Can ping but cannot map drive or view computers?(XP)*

I am having same prob. i am not able to connect only one server through vnc and cannot map the drive that is on the same server.


----------



## utpal (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Can ping but cannot map drive or view computers?(XP)*

while trying to connect from my pc it gives error message read:connection reset by peer (10054).When i try to connect from my server to my pc it gives error Unabke to connect to host: connection refused(10061).

Any idea


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can ping but cannot map drive or view computers?(XP)*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

